# Excitement and Disappointment, NEED BRAKE HELP



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I finally completed my 4 wheel disc upgrade, I would have pictures, but my image server is down for the count.

Anyway, I installed the whole thing, SE-R rear discs with the fastbrakes kit and AD22VF fronts. I bled the entire system (Is it normal that it only took me 1 bottle of motul brake fluid?), I started with the right reat and worked my way farthest to closest to the MC. No air bubbles, hit the calipers with a rubber mallet to make sure all the bubbles were out. 

I took it for a test drive tonight and the braking is very poor. The pedal was mushy and my 'brake' light was on in the console. I can stop the car, but I can hardly even lock up the wheels with the pedal pushed to the floor. ALOT of play in the brake pedal. I went back, added some fluid to the MC and the light turned off, but the braking effect is the same.

Another thing I noticed when I came back home, I checked all the rotors, they were all nice and hot like they should be after driving. I checked for a ring on all of the rotors, they all had a nice ring from where the pads made contact except for the right front. It had hardly any ring on the outer surface (I couldn't see the inner surface).

Anyway, I'm gonna bring it into Nissan b/c 2 of my studs are bad (I only have 2 lugs on 1 wheel), I'm gonna have them inspect and adjust my work, should I have them install the Altima MC I have with me? I would hve installed it before I added the fluid but getting those 4 lines off the MC was too much work after what I went through in the last 3 days. I still have the stock GXE master Cyl. which may be part of my problem.

Anyway, any feedback would be appreciated, 

I NEED RESPONSES SOON B/C I'M GOING IN 1ST THING IN THE MORN.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

might sound stupid, but did you put the calipers on the right way?.. with the bleeder nozzle on top?.. i made that mistake. and had the exact same problem you do


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Ya, they're on correctly, as long as you got the left and right thing down, there's really only 1 way to install it. And I know they're on right b/c there's an 'R' stamped on the right caliper and an 'L' stamped on the left one.

I now really think it's my bleeding. I'm jus sick of brakes now, I'm gonna hand it over to nissan along with my Altima MC and Motul fluid and let them switch out the MC and bleed. I'm going back to orlando on Saturday and it's not worth the time it takes to put the car on blocks. It literally would take me 45 minutes to an hour just to get the car back up b/c I left my stupid 2 ton jack in Orlando and I had to use the emergency one.

I have the following to do tomorrow:
Take down a christmas tree, tidy up the garage, pick up a dash from an SE-R (45 minute drive), bring the car to nissan, fuck with the nissan mechanics, argue with the Nissan mechanics, show the nissan mechanics what they're SUPPOSED to do, fix my mom's computer, fix my grandma's computer (neither of them know what a MEGA byte is), pack up all my belongings, stuff all of my belongings into a Nissan Sentra (including a 25" TV, an entire dash board from the SE-R, and about 85lbs worth of tools), and did I mention how bad the garage is?

Nite all.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

might be due to the stock MC and the distribution of the fluid. im sure the stock MC was never meant handle the increased capacity of fluid that the new calipers need.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Problem solved. I decided not to go to Nissan for several reasons (they are idiots, they are expensive, the only good one is too far, and they would prolly keep the car from 9:00AM till 4:00PM) I jus drove right past and went to Midas. I told them to replace the studs in the back (getting myself a new set of lugs when I get home). While the car was up, they pointed out that I didn't tighten one of my brakelines enough and I could see it dripping. They tightened it for me, I drove it home, and re-bled. I finally decided to go with the Altima MC and I finished off the second bottle of Motul.

I am just in awe, the brakes feel AWESOME, the pedal feels better than the brakes on my mom's Maxima. The braking power is amazing, I jus tap the petal and the car glides to a quick holt.

I'm glad I didn't go with something like Wilwood or such. I was almost regreting not getting something like the 10.4" or 11" kit, but now that it's installed, this combo is definately all the Sentra will ever need.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

hell yeah! congrats man. will you do a write up on your site? im hoping you'll help me out a 'lil bit with what parts i need and how to. when i get to it. that's sweet! no more lil drum in the rear. pics please!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Ya, I'm gonna work on a writeup, and it'll hopefully be on NPM by the Feb issue, I'll also put something on my site once I get to upgrading it. I'm pissed that my image server went out, or else I'd post up some pics. 

Seriously, that fastbrakes rear conversion kit is a miracle. Such a simple little piece and yet, it's the coolest thing ever. I'm just amazed that the only thing that has hald us back from this in the past is a tiny piece of metal that installs easier than changing pads. The only time consuming part of the rear brakes was running the e-brake cables and this only gave me trouble b/c my car was on cinder blocks with less than a foot of space for me to crawl under.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

you say the whole project was <$900 for bigger fronts and conversion for rears? how much was it for just the rear disk brake conversion counting calipers and stuff thats not included with the fastbrakes kit? you used bigger disk in the rear than the fastbrakes kit supplied?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

xt_out said:


> you say the whole project was <$900 for bigger fronts and conversion for rears? how much was it for just the rear disk brake conversion counting calipers and stuff thats not included with the fastbrakes kit? you used bigger disk in the rear than the fastbrakes kit supplied?


no, I used the rotors they supplied. The, FB kit was about $245 (it's on sale now) comes with rotors, conversion hardware, bolts, clips, and SS lines.

After that I needed e-brake cables and calipers. E-brake cables were $56/side from mossy and they come with clips. Calipers I got from an SR20forum member for $50 and then about $60 for rebuild kit, clips, shims, and pads.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

thanks! where did you purchase your piston rebuild kit?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Mossy


----------



## 95sentra (Aug 28, 2003)

*How big in the front ?*

Hey bro, congratz on the work; I was wondering though how big your rotors are in the front ? 10 or 11 ? Also, what yr is the Altima MC from ? Just something I was wondering.

Thanks,
Rafael


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the MC was a 97 Altima SE

They are about 10", I think.


----------

